# Early Surefire 6P with packaging and DL223AC battery



## pro2 (Oct 17, 2020)

Here are some pix of an early Surefire 6P for reference, at the request of a member, before I move this lamp along to a collector. 

Cheers.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you for reposting, nice photos.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 17, 2020)

Outstanding; love the pics thanks.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a question about the bezel pictured above ....

Are those ( three ? ) small set-screws there in the bezel ?

Any chance of a macro-type close-up photo on those ?

Thanks !

EDIT - Also, what does the label on the lamp read ? Photos of that would also be of interest.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 17, 2020)

Linking up an interesting and related thread, here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...ndescent-lamp-assembly-made-for-Surefire-6-6C

Now even more curious about the lamp, supposing it may be the stock OEM for this.


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 17, 2020)

How old is that lithium battery ?

If you ask me, that thing is in horrible shape. No collectible value at all. I’ll gladly save you the embarrassment and take it off your hands for a small fee. I won’t charge you much.


----------



## altermann (Oct 17, 2020)

archimedes said:


> I have a question about the bezel pictured above ....
> 
> Are those ( three ? ) small set-screws there in the bezel ?
> 
> ...



They definitely are traces from impact crown screws


----------



## pro2 (Oct 17, 2020)

There are four equally spaced indentations on the exterior of the bezel... looking closer, they look like were left behind by set screws. 

The bulb doesn't appear to be anything special, label states "6V Lamp * Laser Products *P60"


----------



## archimedes (Oct 17, 2020)

Ok thanks. I'm guessing that might be a later vintage replacement lamp.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Shouldn’t have an R60 in it??


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 18, 2020)

TG the R60 went into the 6R light, which was the one with the extension and blue battery. It had a wee bit less output for slightly better runtime. (50 lumens instead of 65 or something similar).


----------



## pro2 (Oct 18, 2020)

archimedes said:


> Ok thanks. I'm guessing that might be a later vintage replacement lamp.



If the Laser Systems labeled P60 module isn't correct for this vintage, what should be in it? I am not arguing, I am simply not finding anything that supports your "guess." Fill us in, we are all here to learn.


----------



## pro2 (Oct 18, 2020)

altermann said:


> They definitely are traces from impact crown screws
> View attachment 12865



Cool, I have one of those in those in the box of random parts... I don't remember ever installing it, but who knows... been a long time. Luckily, I have another round body bezel as well.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 18, 2020)

pro2 said:


> If the Laser Systems labeled P60 module isn't correct for this vintage, what should be in it? I am not arguing, I am simply not finding anything that supports your "guess." Fill us in, we are all here to learn.



According to the thread link I had already posted above, and the exact generation of this flashlight, that could possibly be the 6L / 6LF.

CPF member @ampdude would know better than I.

SureFire had a tendency (especially in the early days) of "overlapping" rolling changes in parts / tech / design / naming / labeling / packaging / etc.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 18, 2020)

pro2 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ....



It looks like some of your paperwork references the 6LF replacement lamp, although (of course) there is no guarantee that is necessarily of the same "vintage" as the flashlight, and (as stated above) SF was known to "reuse" prior packaging and such with later "upgraded" models.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 18, 2020)

To add: it also mentions duracell batteries Arch. (7th photo down.) That is what made me think P60 not R60. PK once told me the 6R was aimed at police and rescue folks and the R60 gave them more runtime between charges. If you ever see an R60 versus a P60 you'll see throw is nearly identical for locating perps and injured people but the spill is noticeably less.


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 16, 2020)

Fascinating! That's a beautiful light! Never knew there were 6V batteries wrapped up like that. 

My M3 also has scars from a GG&G T.I.D. Handy piece of kit in the right context.


----------



## Afraid.of.dark (Dec 31, 2020)

I am a beginner in the flashlight world but that 6V battery really seems odd. I don't remember seeing a 6V lithium battery before. Is that usually found in the wild or?


----------



## Dave D (Jan 3, 2021)

That battery got my interest as well, I've got the 6P and 9P of a similar vintage but it would be interesting to know the dimensions of the DL223AC battery. Does it have any mAh details on the exterior?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jan 3, 2021)

These are just two shrink-wrapped regular lithium CR123A batteries from what I know. You can almost see the batteries in the picture (Duracells).
It has been discussed here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...ts-Sure-Fire&p=3325246&viewfull=1#post3325246


----------



## autogiro (Jan 5, 2021)

I would like having that in my collection, mostly for the paperwork!
Auto


----------

